# Solar power in a nutshell?? (help)



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi. I have been thinking about getting some solar power, on and off for several years. The problem is that I don't understand the basic components and it seems very complex. I think you need panels, wiring from panels to a converter, then to batteries, then from batteries to outlets or appliances. I have also heard that surge protectors can be a good idea.

I am a pretty handy guy and I feel that I can tackle any project if given enough time. I am the type to study a thing for a very long time and do a project in slow stages. I would like to get started building a solar system. Can anyone give me some advice or guidance? Are there any comprehensive books that you could recommend for building solar systems to the complete novice? Are there kits available? Can you recommend a good one?? Thanks.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Do you want grid-tied or off-grid? Different componets.

If you have grid available, an off-grid system will never pay for itself. 

WWW


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Buy this book:

http://www.amazon.com/Solar-Power-D...=1359668369&sr=8-11&keywords=solar+power+book


Then, if you're really serious, buy this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Solar-Electri...d=1359668369&sr=8-1&keywords=solar+power+book


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
Grid-tie systems are pretty straight forward to install if you have done house wiring kinds of projects already.

You might look at some of the projects on this page:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/PV/pv.htm
They are owner installed PV systems, and some of them give quite a bit of detail on what's involved.


Gary


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

Here is a DVD set for off-grid systems:
http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Guide-Installation-Off-Grid-Systems/dp/B002BX0LU8

I've gotten through the first hour so far. Pretty good quality.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

wy_white_wolf said:


> Do you want grid-tied or off-grid? Different componets.
> 
> If you have grid available, an off-grid system will never pay for itself.
> 
> WWW


Looking for off grid. Just enough to run my well pump, fridge and a few lights.


----------



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

http://www.wind-sun.com/ForumVB/forum.php

the best forum for how to do it yourself, how to avoid the most common mistakes...

We have a system built from knowledge gleaned there, works great. Cost is WAY WAY less than quotes you will get from installers, think 1/3 of what they charge.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas! I have ordered the DVDs that K.B recommended. Going to start there...keep'em comin everyone and thanks for the help!


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

bbbuddy said:


> http://www.wind-sun.com/ForumVB/forum.php
> 
> the best forum for how to do it yourself, how to avoid the most common mistakes...
> 
> We have a system built from knowledge gleaned there, works great. Cost is WAY WAY less than quotes you will get from installers, think 1/3 of what they charge.


The price of (professional) installation appears to have gone up inversely proportional to the price of panels.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

Darntootin said:


> Thanks for the ideas! I have ordered the DVDs that K.B recommended. Going to start there...keep'em comin everyone and thanks for the help!


Hope they work for what you need. I need to finish going through them and figure out how to put my off-grid system together this summer!


----------

